# "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema : "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mich lässt der Chip eher kalt wenn daraus keine Geforce wird, wie auch schon von einem Redakteur gesagt wurde. Ich denke wir können erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen,. aber die Leistung reicht ja auch noch lange aus.


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Mich lässt der Chip eher kalt wenn daraus keine Geforce wird, wie auch schon von einem Redakteur gesagt wurde. Ich denke wir können erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen,. aber die Leistung reicht ja auch noch lange aus.



Das wäre aber übel für Nvidia, wenn wir erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen könnten.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Für Spieler ist die GPU in der Tat vollkommen uninteressant. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Gebete von Raff erhört werden  
Im HPC Bereich ist das Teil aber tatsächliche eine Kampfansage sondergleichen.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Interessant. Von "naja" bis "Vorgängergeneration deutlich schlagen" ist ja alles dabei.

Zumindest laut dem GP100-Artikel ist die für Spiele relevante Rohleistung doch gar nicht sooo sehr gestiegen, als dass man für Spiele dieses Jahr noch ein Monster erwarten dürfte, selbst wenn nVidia einen abgespeckten GP100 bringen würde, oder? Gleichzeitig müsste man ja andere Teile des Chips nochmal aufbohren, um wirklich ein Spielemonster zu bekommen oder nicht? Auf der anderen Seite braucht nVidia bis Vega so einen Chip ja wahrscheinlich gar nicht...

Je mehr ich über die neuen Generationen lese desto glücklicher bin ich auch, damals eine günstige 290X ergattert zu haben. Scheint so, als würde die zumindest bis Vega noch locker halten. Was die Langlebigkeit betrifft steht Hawaii Tahiti anscheinend kaum nach. Was für ein Glück, das ich damals zu geizig war, eine GTX970 zu kaufen.


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Unterm Strich ist eine endgültige Abgrenzung zwischen HPC und Consumer beste. Der Trend darf sich gerne etablieren. Maxwell hat für Gamer ja bereits einen Vorgeschmack gegeben.
Man darf nur nicht an die Preise denken.

Schade dass AMD für sowas die Kunden im Profisegment fehlen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das wäre aber übel für Nvidia, wenn wir erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen könnten.



Warum ? es gibt doch gute Karten auf dem Markt die locker reichen. Im Oberklasse Bereich gibt es z.b. immernoch die GTX 980ti die noch sehr lange reichen wird und auch nichtmehr ganz soviel kostet. Da steht Nvidia sogar besser da als AMD mit der Fury (x) und ich sehe DX12 nicht als ernste Konkurenz bis Mitte 2017. Zumal die Erfahrungen zwischen Benchmarks und Realität auch ganz andere sind.

Höchstens bei Mittelklasse könnte es enger werden, ich glaube aber nicht das Nvidia viel absacken wird. Es muss ja nicht jedes jahr eine neue GPU für Spieler auf den Markt kommen. Das meiste auf dem  PC sind eh nur Konsolenports.



DARPA schrieb:


> Man darf nur nicht an die Preise denken.



Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht, die GTX 970 und 980 haben ordentliche Preise für die Leistung die sie bieten. Eine GTX 970 ist auch nach wie vor noch eine tolle Karte, da hat diese Speichergeschichte rein garnichts dran geändert.  Und du selbst nutzt ja eine GTX 980ti als war sie dir offensichtlich auch nicht zu teuer. Oder meintest du jetzt im Bezug auf DX12 ? Davon hört man nichtsmehr irgendwie und ich glaube da muss man noch bis Jahresende warten was am Ende wirklich bei rum kommt.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Mich lässt der Chip eher kalt wenn daraus keine Geforce wird, wie auch schon von einem Redakteur gesagt wurde. Ich denke wir können erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen,. aber die Leistung reicht ja auch noch lange aus.



Neue Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 & 1080....  gibt's ab Juli beim Händler: => http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ls-geforce-kommt-post8147026.html#post8147026

Nvidia Pascal GP104 GPU Features 8GB GDDR5 Memory, Die Measures Around 300mm2 - TechFrag

>>> Still, the die size seems large enough to fit four graphics processing clusters, especially since GP104 won’t need as many memory controllers as the GP100. Assuming the GPU has the same density of FP32 CUDA cores as Big Pascal, we can expect it to feature 2560 CUDA cores in total, as well as 8 billion transistors which is the same count as featured on the current flagship, the GM200 GPU.

Equally interesting is that* the board features 20nm GDDR5 K4G80325FB-HC25 memory from Samsung*. These latest memory modules use the *8GB DRAM and rated at 2GHz.* <<<


----------



## DARPA (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht,



Ein Blick in eine hypothetische Zukunft


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

GP100 gibt ja schon mal ein paar nette Einblicke in die Pascal-Architektur. Gerade auch die Möglichkeit mit HP-Genauigkeit zu arbeiten, sollte doch die ein oder andere Möglichkeit schaffen. Natürlich ist GP100 rein für HPC konzipiert und fährt hier schon mit beeindruckenden Zahlen auf. Fast noch spannender finde ich da aber NVLink. Wenn sich das als Nachfolger von PCIe etabliert, wäre zumindest mal ein Flaschenhals weg. 
Ich bin gespannt wie der finale BigPascal aussehen wird, also GP102. Sicher wird man einiges an HPC-Ballast über Board werfen.


----------



## RobinNyan (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Raff spricht natürlich direkt meine feuchten Träume an  2 ghz mit ner GPU und der virtuelle Dick übersteigt alle längengrenzen  Gucken wie gut sich Pascal dann zum Übertakten überreden lässt


----------



## Captain-S (9. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Mich lässt der Chip eher kalt wenn daraus keine Geforce wird, wie auch schon von einem Redakteur gesagt wurde. Ich denke wir können erst 2017 wieder mit einer neuen Geforce rechnen,. aber die Leistung reicht ja auch noch lange aus.



Die GTX1080 kommt im Juli 2016, sollte doch jetzt langsam klar sein.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Die GTX1080 kommt im Juli 2016, sollte doch jetzt langsam klar sein.



Wieso? Ich würde wetten das wissen 90% der Deutschen nicht. Sowas wissen Leute die aktiv in Foren oder co lesen und sich darüber informieren. Der Rest weis es nicht und den Rest interessiert es auch nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. April 2016)

*AW: "Nvidias großer Pascal GP100 ..."  Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich würde wetten das wissen 90% der Deutschen nicht. Sowas wissen Leute die aktiv in Foren oder co lesen und sich darüber informieren. Der Rest weis es nicht und den Rest interessiert es auch nicht.



Dennoch war deine Aussage falsch und als Forenmitglied bei PCGH solltest du es ja eigentlich besser wissen.


----------

